# CO2 Solenoid for DIY setup



## Ajaxandrew (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello all
I would like to add a solenoid to my DIY co2 setup. My concern however is that when the flow is shut off that my plastic bottle reactor might explode or rupture from the pressure build up inside. 
Does anyone know if this would happen? Or would the yeast maybe stop producing co2 when it's not being vented? Actually I just realized that when the solenoid opened the line up I would just get a huge violent dump of co2 into the tank so that doesn't work even if the bottle didnt burst. How about adding a "T" connector to the pressurized co2 line and then powering up the solenoid to discharge the co2 into the room instead of tank sort of like a bypass?
Eventually I will just get a tank, regulator and solenoid setup but until then this is my issue. I appreciate your help.

Andrew


----------



## LongFin (11 mo ago)

Ajaxandrew said:


> Hello all
> I would like to add a solenoid to my DIY co2 setup. My concern however is that when the flow is shut off that my plastic bottle reactor might explode or rupture from the pressure build up inside.
> Does anyone know if this would happen? Or would the yeast maybe stop producing co2 when it's not being vented? Actually I just realized that when the solenoid opened the line up I would just get a huge violent dump of co2 into the tank so that doesn't work even if the bottle didnt burst. How about adding a "T" connector to the pressurized co2 line and then powering up the solenoid to discharge the co2 into the room instead of tank sort of like a bypass?
> Eventually I will just get a tank, regulator and solenoid setup but until then this is my issue. I appreciate your help.
> ...


Did you figure it out?


----------

